# Is dirt safe for digging?



## jfinner1 (Feb 1, 2011)

So, my new bun is a digger. I've been planning on building him a dig box of some sort, and since I'm hoping to eventually house my two buns together, I would like to make something that's fun for both of them. I think that Ggio will dig in just about anything, but Xe's favorite place to dig is outside in the dirt. So I'm wondering if I could fill the dig box with dirt. I'm not too worried about the mess, but dirt cleans up better then sand. I'd of course get something organic like fill dirt, nothing with added fertilizer or pesticides. Is there any reason that dirt would be bad? Or anything else I need to consider when buying it?


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 2, 2011)

I think it would be fine.My only concern would be that it might contain parasites (worms). I believe you can buy sterilized soil, though. Andif you already treat your bun for parasites (with Revolution, for instance), then it shouldn't be an issue either.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 2, 2011)

or, we fill litter boxes with shredded newspaper and Coal will spend hours digging in and tunneling under the paper.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Feb 2, 2011)

No need to go organic, dirt from the garden should be fine as long as its not treated.


----------

